# December 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

47. Night Road-Kristen Hannah 400 pgs 8,608 Loc (12/2/11-12/6/11)      
48. The Green Mile-Stephen King 548 pgs 6,735 Loc (12/6/11-12/17/11)     
49. Magnolia House-Pauline Barclay 232 pgs 3,671 Loc (12/19/12/22/11)


----------



## cagnes

*Read in December....*
 















    







  
1. 11/22/63  by Stephen King (866 pages) 12/3
2. Texas Blue (Whispering Mountain #5) by Jodi Thomas (328 pages) 12/6
3. American Pie by Maggie Osborne (256 pages) 12/9
4. Those Who Save Us by Jenna Blum (500 pages) 12/14
5. Where Passion Leads (Berkley-Faulkner #1) by Lisa Kleypas (405 pages) 12/16
6. As You Desire (Braxton #1) by Connie Brockway (404 pages) 12/18
7. For the Roses (Rose #1) by Julie Garwood (580 pages) 12/21
8. One Pink Rose (Rose #2) by Julie Garwood (164 pages) 12/22
9. One White Rose (Rose #3) by Julie Garwood (128 pages) 12/23
10. First Grave on the Right (Charley Davidson #1) by Darynda Jones (321 pages) 12/26
11. Forever My Love (Berkley-Faulkner #2) by Lisa Kleypas (419 pages) 12/28
12. A Lily Among Thorns by Rose Lerner (320 pages) 12/30
13. One Red Rose (Rose #4) Julie Garwood (160 pages) 12/31

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages
July Reading Totals: 17 Books, 7224 pages
August Reading Totals: 17 Books, 8028 Pages
September Reading Totals: 19 Books, 7295 Pages
October Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7308 Pages
November Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6391 Pages
*December Reading Totals: 13 Books, 4816 Pages*
*222 Books Read in 2011*


----------



## chipotle

1. Back to the Bedroom by Janet Evanovich - okay
2. Manhunt by Janet Evanovich - okay
3. Full-Time Father by Susan Mallery - okay
4. Worth Any Price (Bow Street Runners #3) by Lisa Kleypas - good
5. Only With Your Love (Vallerands #2) by Lisa Kleypas - okay
6. Flowers from the Storm by Laura Kinsale - good
7. The Holiday Nanny by Lois Richer - okay
8. What She Wants for Christmas by Janice Kay Johnson - okay
9. Only Yours (Fool's Gold #5) by Susan Mallery - very good
10. A Daughter by Christmas by Margaret Daley - okay
11. Complete Idiot's Guide to Plant-Based Nutrition by Julieanna Hever - good
12. Distant Shores by Kristin Hannah - good
13. Almost Heaven by Jillian Hart - okay
14. More Than a Mistress by Mary Balogh - okay
15. The Inner World of Farm Animals by Amy Hatkoff - very good
16. Someone to Watch Over Me (Bow Street Runners #1) by Lisa Kleypas - good
17. This Christmas by Jane Green - okay


----------



## djgross

My spot 

Fate's Edge Ilona Andrews 12/1
The Drop (Harry Bosch) Michael Connelly 12/2
Beauty and the Werewolf (A Tale of the Five Hundred Kingdoms) Mercedes Lackey 12/3
Umbrella Summer Lisa Graff 12/5
Hummingbird Lake: An Eternity Springs Novel Emily March 12/6
Rules of Civility: A Novel Amor Towles 12/7
Daybreak (Dark Age Dawning) Ellen Connor 12/8
Will Grayson, Will Grayson John Green 12/9
The Forgotten Affairs of Youth: An Isabel Dalhousie Novel  Alexander McCall Smith 12/10
The New Kids Brooke Hauser 12/11
Angel's Rest: An Eternity Springs Novel 12/12 Emily March
The Boy in the Suitcase (.) 12/13 Lene Kaaberbol
The Nine Lives of Christmas 12/14 Sheila Roberts
Mistletoe Mine (An Eternity Springs Novella): An Eternity Springs Novella 12/17 Emily March
Winning the Wallflower: A Novella 12/17 Eloisa James
A Virgin River Christmas (A Virgin River Novel) 12/20 Robyn Carr
Virgin River 12/22 Robyn Carr
V is for Vengeance (Kinsey Millhone Mystery) 12/25 Sue Grafton


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. Bag Of Bones by Stephen King: 11,149 locations. Begun 11/27, on location 4,383 on 12/1, completed 12/5 -- 6,766 locations read in December.
2. Ship of Destiny (The Liveship Traders) by Robin Hobb: 13,091 locations. Begun 12/5, on location 11,510 on 12/31 -- 11,510 locations read in December.

Running Totals:*Final Totals:*
Locations read in December: 18,276
DTB pages read in December: 
Books read start to finish in December: 
Books read partially in December: 2

Books completed in 2011: 33
Total locations read in 2011: 389,025
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 165

*Books completed in 2010: 56 (353,852 locations)*


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*

*Completed*
The Gift of the Magi , O. Henry, Kindle
Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings , Kindle
A Christmas Carol , Kindle
One Year Bible , Kindle
Game of Thrones, A Storm of Swords , Kindle


----------



## drenee

*An Offer From a Gentleman*. Julia Quinn. K. 358pgs.
*Crocodile on the Sandbank*. Elizabeth Peters. K. 262pgs. 
*Bring Me Home for Christmas.*. Robyn Carr. K-book. 331pgs. 
*The Soldier's Wife*. Margaret Leroy. Sony 416pgs. 
*The Further Observations of Lady Whistledown*. Julia Quinn et al. Sony. 391pgs.

*The Tale of Applebeck Orchard*. Susan Wittig Albert. Audio. 9hrs. 50 min.
*Something Fresh*. P.G. Wodehouse. Audio. 7hrs. 20min. 
*A Christmas Carol*. Dickens. 3 hrs. 33 min. Audio. 
*Night of Many Dreams*. Gail Tsukiyama. Audio. 8hrs. 22min.


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Brain Rules: 12 Principles for Surviving and Thriving at Work, Home and School by John Medima 12/2/11
2. Cottage by the Sea by Ciji Ware 12/14/11
3. Kitchen Confidential by Anthony Bourdain 12/14/11
4. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Steig Larsson and Reg Keeland 12/15/11
5. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (Bk. 1 of 12 Box Set) by Gertrude Chandler Warner 12/15/11
6. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (Surprise Island) (Bk. 2 of 12 Box Set) 12/16/11
7. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (The Yellow House Mysteries) (Bk. 3 of 12 Box Set) 12/19/11
8. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (Mystery Ranch) (Bk. 4 of 12 Box Set) 12/19/11
9. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (Mike's Mystery) (Bk 5 of 12 Box Set) 12/20/11
10. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (Blue Bay Mystery) (Bk. 6 of 12 Box Set) 12/21/11
11. The Boxcar Children Mysteries (The Woodshed Mystery) (Bk. 7 of 12 Box Set) 12/22/11
12. Dead in the Family: A Sookie Stackhouse Novel (Bk. 10) by Charlaine Harris 12/22/11
13. The Boxcar Children's Mysteries (The Lighthouse Mysteriy) (Bk. 8 of 12 Box Set) 12/23/11
14. The Boxcar Childrens Mysteries (Mountain Top Mystery) (Bk. 9 of 12 Box Set) 12/26/11
15. The Boxcar Children's Mysteries (Schoolhouse Mystery) (Bk. 10 of 12 Box Set) 12/28/11
16. The Boxcar Children's Mysteries (Caboose Mystery) ( Bk. 11 of 12 Box Set) 12/28/11
17. The Boxcar Children's Mysteries (Houseboat Mystery) (Bk. 12 of 12 Box Set) 12/30/11


----------



## SinCityReader

1. *Painted Ladies (Spenser)* by Robert B. Parker 3159 locations / 304 pages Started 11/27/2011 - Finished 12/3/2011

2. *The Hunger Games* by Suzanne Collins 4676 locations / 388 pages Started 12/3/2011 - Finished 12/19/2011

3. *The Mill River Recluse* by Darcie Chan 5311 locations / Started 12/20/2011 - In Progress


----------



## Jaasy

1   A Wife for Big John by Lauri Robinson, finished****
2   Hunter  by Robert Bidinotto, finished*****
3   The Scarpetta Factor by Patricia Cornwell, finished***
4   Deja 4 by Tajana Dutton, finished****
5   Christmas Redemption by Paty Jager, finished****
6   Immortal Ops by Mandy M Roth, finished****
7   Through the Storm by Vanessa Miller, finished*****
8  All's Fair by Suzie Quint, finished***
9  Catch Me If You Can by Stacey Espino, finished
10 The Accidental Mistress by Sienna Mynx
11 Holiday in Stone Creek by Linda Lael Miller, finished****
12 A Lawman's Christmas by Linda Lael Miller, finished****
13 Pretty Littler Killer by Sydney Allan, finished


----------



## Maxx

December 2011

1.  The Devil in the White City (kindle) on page 54 as of 12/1/11, on page 80 as of 12/31/11, 26 pages read
2.  People of the Book (audiobook) on page 194 as of 12/1/11, completed 12/10/11, 178 pages read
3.  Three Cups of Tea (audiobook) began 12/10/11, completed 12/30/11, 349 pages
4.  The Widower's Tale (kindle) began 12/16/11, completed 12/29/11, 480 pages
5.  Leviathan (audiobook) began 12/30/11, on page 66 as of 12/31/11

December pages read:  1099


----------



## Geoffrey

Only 9 6 4 1 more books to hit my goal of 140 for the year ....

*December Reading List*
131. *Grants Pass - Cherie Priest, etc* - Apocalypse Anthology - 4530 locations - finished Dec 2
132. *On Basilisk Station - David Weber* - Science Fiction - 6369 locations - finished Dec 4
*The Dragonriders of Pern - Anne McCaffery* - Science Fantasy - 16,473 locations - finished Dec 12
133. Dragonflight - finished Dec 6
134. Dragonquest - finished Dec 9
135. The White Dragon - finished Dec 12
136. *Gathering Storm - Lyn Gala* - Gay Fiction - 5673 locations - finished Dec 15
*Under Heaven - Guy Gavriel Kay* - Fantasy - 9486 locations - abandoned
137. *Changeless - Gail Carriger* - Steampunk/Fantasy - 5661 locations - finished Dec 20
138. *The Gate to Women's Country - Sherri S. Tepper* - Dystopia - 6413 locations - finished Dec 23
*Dance With Me - Heidi Cullinan* - M/M Romance - 5250 locations - abandoned
139. *True Confessions of a Lousy Bottom - Gabriel Garçonnière* - Erotica, kinda - 1297 locations - finished Dec 24
140. *The Queen's Blade - T C Southwell* - Fantasy - 4690 locations - finished Dec 25
141. *Wild Cards 1 - George R.R. Martin* - Superheroes - 12182 locations - finished Dec 28
142. *The Jakarta Pandemic - Steven Konkoly* - Thriller/Apocalypse - finished Dec 30

*December TBR List*


----------



## talleylynn

Books I've read this month:

1. *The Curse of the Holy Pail * by Sue Ann Jaffarian (12/1)
3493 locations; 384 pages - mystery
2. *Married to Bhutan * by Linda Leaming (12/5)
3294 locations; 256 pages - non-fiction
3. *Natural Acts: A Sidelong View of Science and Nature * by David Quammen (12/10)
5489 locations; 352 pages - non-fiction
4. *Staying At Daisy's * by Jill Mansell (12/14)
9861 locations; 512 pages - fiction
5. *The Journal Keeper: A Memoir * by Phyllis Theroux (12/22)
2507 locations; 305 pages - non-fiction
6. *Hens Dancing * by Raphaella Barker (12/29)
3154 locations; 348 pages - women's fiction
7. *Get to Know Your Gut * by Joan Sauers (12/30)
1466 locations; 224 pages - non-fiction
8. *Balancing the Chakras * by Michael Solis (12/30)
276 locations; no pages - non-fiction

Abandoned:
Wishin' and Hopin' by Wally Lamb - 27%
Risk of Infidelity Index by Christopher G. Moore - 22 %


----------



## Tabby

1. Snowflakes and Stetsons: The Cowboy's Christmas Miracle\Christmas at Cahill Crossing\A Magical Gift at Christmas
2. The Night Season by Chelsea Cain
3. Shanghai Girls by Lisa See
4. The 19th Wife by David Ebershoff
5. The Buddha in the Attic by Julie Otsuka


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**SUBJECT**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1. _Destiny of the Republic _Candice MillardHistoryKindle 6805 locations 12/03/20113.50 Stars2. _The Night Strangers _Chris BohjalianNovelAudio 14:07 hours 12/06/20114.99 Stars3. _Legs _William KennedyNovelDTB 320 pages 12/06/20114.00 Stars4. _Vehicles _Patrick LestewkaHorrorKindle 2530 locations 12/07/20113.25 Stars5. _The Many Deaths of the Firefly Brothers _Thomas MullenNovelKindle 7951 locations 12/11/20114.25 Stars6. _Get That Rat Off My Face [Unpublished First Draft] _Luke BurrageScience FictionKindle 1617 locations 12/12/20113.75 Stars7. _The Sense of an Ending _Julian BarnesNovelKindle 2161 locations 12/14/20114.75 Stars8. _Brown's Requiem _James EllroyCrimeKindle 4769 locations 12/17/20113.75 Stars9. _Apartment Seven _Greg F. GifuneHorrorKindle 1346 locations 12/17/20114.00 Stars10. _The Evolutionary Void _Peter F. HamiltonScience FictionAudio 24:45 hours 12/21/20113.99 Stars11. _1Q84 _Haruki MurakamiNovelKindle 21994 locations 12/29/20114.25 Stars12. _Embassytown _China MiévilleScience FictionAudio 12:22 hours  Currently Reading13. _The Underdwelling _Tim CurranHorrorKindle 1454 locations  Currently Reading


----------



## audreyauden

In progress:


A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book One, by George R.R. Martin (I keep trying to finish it. Is this month the month?)

On my to-read list:


Steve Jobs, by Walter Isaacson


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*12/3 An Irish Country Doctor Patrick Taylor 352 pp. General Fiction Audio 12/3 On Basilisk Station David Weber 6396 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 12/4 Out of Time Monique Martin 6415 loc. Urban Fantasy Kindle 12/8 The Broken Kingdoms NK Jemisin 6227 loc. Fantasy Kindle 12/9 I Am Half-Sick of Shadows Alan Bradley 4410 loc. Mystery Kindle 12/11 Cat Deck the Halls Shirley Rousseau Murphy 4421 loc. Mystery Kindle 12/12 The Christmas Dog Melody Carlson 1455 loc. General Fiction Kindle 12/13 The Snake, the Crocodile, and the Dog Elizabeth Peters 432 pp. Mystery Audio 12/14 Changeless Gail Carriger 5433 loc. Steampunk Kindle 12/17 Blameless Gail Carriger 5174 loc. Steampunk Kindle 12/21 The Kingdom of the Gods NK Jemisin 8578 loc. Fantasy Kindle 12/22 A Christmas Carol Charles Dickens 104 pp. Classics Audio 12/23 The Stupidest Angel Christopher Moore 2914 loc. Humor Kindle 12/26 Under Heaven Guy Gavriel Kay 9486 loc. Fantasy Kindle 12/26 Jack: A Book About a Dog... Ray Braswell 1220 loc. Humor Kindle 12/27 Learn Me Gooder John Pearson 2731 loc. Humor Kindle 12/28 Heartless Gail Carriger 5658 loc. Steampunk Kindle 12/29 The Black God's War Moses Siregar 8503 loc. Fantasy Kindle 12/29 One O'clock Jump Lise McClendon 7191 loc. Mystery Kindle


----------



## mooshie78

1.  The Hangman's Daughter--Oliver Pötzsch (started 11/25)
2.  Star Wars-Heir to the Empire--Timothy Zahn 
3.  Star Wars-Dark Force Rising- Timothy Zahn 
3.  Star Wars-The Last Command- Timothy Zahn 
4.  When the Game was Ours--Larry Bird and Magic Johnson, with Jackie MacMullan 
5.  Guns, Germs, and Steel: The Fates of Human Societies--Jared Diamond (Started 12/27)

Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.
Finished 4 books in June.
Finished 4 books in July.
Finished 4 books in August.
Finished 4 books in September.
Finished 1 book in October.
Finished 2 books in November.


----------



## Judy Powell

In progress:  
'Not What She Seems' by Victorine Lieske

Read in November - 

'An Unexpected Bride' by Shadonna Richards
'In Her Neighbor's Bed' by Angie Daniels
Wife By Wednesday' by Catherine Bybee
'The Pride of Jared McKade' by Nora Roberts


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Read in December (so far)

Storm of Shadows                    David Weber         December 4th
Star Wars: Shadow Games        Michael Reaves     December 6th
Isaac's Storm                          Erik Larson            December 7th
Pirate Hunter of the Carribean    David Cordingly      December 8th
Cujo                                      Stephen King        December 9th
The Lost City of Z                    David Grann          December 11th
Torch of Freedom                    David Weber        December 14th

Finished 16 books in January
Finished 11 books in February
Finished 06 books in March
Finished 04 books in April
Finished 17 books in May
Finished 24 books in June
Finished 07 books in July
Finished 09 books in August
Finished 11 books in September
Finished 20 books in October
Finished 15 books in November
Finished 07 books in December (so far)


----------



## joanne29

i am in though it may be the slowest month yet!

1. The Girl Who Played With Fire by Steig Larsson 503 pgs. 12/19
2. The End of Normal by Stephanie Madoff 253 pgs. 12/26
3.


----------



## kaotickitten

1.Bakkian Chronicles, Book I - The Prophecy, by Jeffery Poole, kindle, 9421 locs, 12/10/11
2.Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption, by Laura Hillenbrand, kindle, 9328 locs,12/16/11
3.848 (Dark Bites), by Robert Ropars, kindle, 546 locs, 12/17/11
4.THE ACCIDENTAL HERO, by Joshua Graham, kindle, 662 locs, 1218/11
5.THE ACCIDENTAL EXORCIST, by Joshua Graham, kindle, 1686 locs, 12/18/11
6.The 1960s: A Brief History, by Vook, kindle, 363 locs, 12/19/11
7. Abyss, by J.E. Taylor, kindle, 163 locs, 12/19/11
8.THE ACCIDENTAL EXISTENTIALIST, by Joshua Graham, kindle, 616 locs, 12/19/11
9.101 Tips for Traveling with a Vampire, by Joleene Naylor, kindle, 683 locs, 12/20/11
10.Unimagined: A Short Story, by Joshua Scribner, kindle, 375 locs, 12/20/11
11.Strange Magic: 12 Short Works, by Joshua Scribner, kindle, 673 locs, 12/20/11
12.What's in Your Head: 8 Short Works, by Joshua Scribner, kindle, 520 locs, 12/21/11
13.4 Killer Crime Stories in 4 Minutes, by Joshua Scribner, kindle, 230 locs, 12/21/11
14.3 Powers: 3 Short Works, by Joshua Scribner, kindle, 255 locs, 12/22/11
15.1 Law (with Special Excerpt Content), by Keith Latch, kindle, 418 locs, 12/22/11
16.2:46: Aftershocks: Stories from the Japan Earthquake, Anthology, kindle, 2040 locs, 12/23/11
17.8810, by Nicholas Taylor, kindle, 1929 locs/ 12/25/11
18.If I Die (Harlequin Teen), by Rachel Vincent, kindle, 5318 locs, 12/29/11


----------



## gina1230

1.   Her Royal Spyness by Rhys Bowen   Kindle   Started 12/10/11   Finished 12/11/11
2.   Notorious by Katherine Sutcliffe   DTB   Started 12/12/11   Finished 12/24/11
3.   At Grave's End by Jeaniene Frost   Audible   Started 12/15/11   Finished 12/19/11
4.   Touch The Dark by Karen Chance   Audible   Started 12/19/11   DNF
5.   Witchling by Yasmine Galenorn   Audible   Started 12/20/11   Finished 12/26/11
6.   Wicked Games by Jill Myles   Kindle   Started 12/24/11   Finished 12/25/11
7.   Mistress by Amanda Quick   DTB   Started 12/25/11
8.   Bloodsucking Fiends by Christopher Moore   Audible   Started 12/26/11


----------

